# Holster aquisition



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Got my first ever holster in the mail and was on the range with it yesterday. It is a Blade Tech, paddle style, fit for a CZ Shadow 2. No use for a concealed carry style here. I had time to make some adjustments on it before I hit the range. I enjoyed using it and it sure beats having to set the gun back on a table every time I reload the mags. Makes me feel more like a "real" shooter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's allowed, try the following exercises:

*1.*
With a holstered, unloaded gun (checked at least twice), face a blank wall, standing naturally.
Look straight ahead at the wall.
Going s-l-o-w-l-y, practice doing the following things:
• All at the same time: Go for your pistol, move your feet into firing position, and position your "weak side" hand, ready to receive the gun.
• Then, all at the same time, draw the gun and bring it up to eye level, meeting it halfway up with your "weak side" hand and achieving a full firing grip.
• Do not look for the gun. Bring the pistol's sights up to your line of vision. Achieve a correct sight picture, against wherever you've been looking.
• As soon as you've achieved a sight picture, press the pistol's trigger to "fire" a shot.
The point here is to learn to do all of these things simultaneously, but also to do them _smoothly_.
Don't try to be quick. No speed, please. Make everything _smooth_. ("Smooth is faster than fast.")
This is called "dry-fire practice." You are practicing to make a self-defensive presentation. It is the way to better shooting in general, too.
Do this exercise for ten minutes, each and every day. Then stop. If you do more than ten minutes, you will be practicing to make yourself tired.

*2.*
Then, after about a month of this practice, go to your shooting range and do this:
• Set a target up at no more than five meters from your firing position.
• Load up.
• Now, do your practice exercise. But this time, be looking at the center area of the target.
• Keep drawing-and-shooting until you have a smallish group of holes, approximately where you are looking.
• Paste your target, and start again. Make the group of holes smaller, using concentration and improving your technique.
Once again, be _slow and smooth_, not fast.
You are shooting for practical accuracy, not precision. Your group need not be target-shooter small.
When you are satisfied with the size of your group, go on to the next exercise.

*3.*
Move the target to seven meters, and start all over again.
Then, when that group size satisfies you, move the target to 10 meters.
And then go to 15 meters; and then go to 20.
When you reach 25 meters, and your group satisfies you, you now have useful defensive shooting skills.

From that point on, continue your dry-fire presentation practice, ten minutes a day forever.
Once a week, go to the range and fire 50 shots, changing the target's distance often.
If you can, also begin facing to your left before you draw, and also face to your right. Practice looking for, and then looking at, the target, before beginning your presentation. If you can, also try facing away from the target, finding it as you turn, looking at it, and then addressing it.

Tell me how this works out for you.
Ask questions.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I will practice as much as possible. I have also been shooting with one eye forever. I am now trying to line up with both eyes and I am finding it is working quite well. Slow and steady and progress will be made. Thanks for the input Steve, at my age I hope I can get to the end of step 3. lol


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

One thing that is not mentioned is practicing with the guns' safety. Is that something I should practice now or wait till I'm more proficient with the drawing, sighting and firing? My CZ does not have a de-cocker installed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If your pistol can be "cocked and locked," which is holding itself at full cock when the safety lever is in the "on" position, then you _must_ practice pushing the safety to "off" during each presentation (dry or live).

Start with the (empty) holstered pistol cocked, safety on.
While you're doing all of the other things I outlined, your strong-side thumb presses the safety to "off" when the gun is about halfway up, just about when you're meeting it with your weak-side hand.
I suggest pressing down on the safety as your weak-side hand begins to grasp the pistol's grip (over your other hand). This will keep you from accidentally shooting a 9mm hole through your weak-side hand.
If it is at all possible, _keep your thumb pressing down on the safety lever_, even when you dry-fire the "shot." The pressure of your thumb does wonders in firming your grasp and controlling recoil.

I realize that there are pistols upon which the safety lever is positioned (as I see it) incorrectly, and thus won't permit this.
This is particularly true of slide-mounted safety levers, of course. Don't keep your thumb on one of them, if you want to keep your thumb.
But if it is even marginally possible, and even if it's a reach, train your thumb to stay on that safety lever.

Remember to keep it slow and _smooth_, not fast.
The safety-lever business is awkward, and you have to find a _smooth_ way to reach it and press down on it.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Steve. The CZ comes with 2 safeties. The installed one was flush to the side so I changed it with the one that has a wide paddle. It is easily accessible with my strong-side thumb and wide enough to support the thumb without it touching the slide. It will be a little awkward in the beginning but with practice it will work. Safety does come first and that I learned at a very young age, especially when using firearms.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Hard to believe it has been over a month already. Hit the range yesterday to do some actual firing using the holster and draw. Started at 5 meters and produced a nice group with ragged holes. Everything felt good. Stepped back to 7.5 meters and lost my ragged hole group. I will increase my practice distance in the basement and give it another try on the range next week. Getting the sight alignment on target, from the push forward, is not easy. It takes a lot of concentration. I will persevere.


----------

